# Human Weapon Show on History Channel



## stoneheart (Aug 3, 2007)

I've watched all three of the shows in the Human Weapon series thus far, and unfortunately the karate episode was the weakest up to this point.  The show's producers picked some luminaries such as Shinjo Sensei from Uechi-ryu and Higaonna Sensei from Goju-ryu, but I really found the show's hosts annoying me more and more.  

Why can't they make the series just about the martial arts?  It's very contrived to send Jason and Bill through a series of 1 day seminars learning various techniques and training drills before an anticlimatic exhibition with a champion of some type.  For this karate show, Bill faced a Kyokushin fighter, and the 'fight' was a total disgrace.   Bill managed to foul his opponent with a punch to the jaw before running out of gas and clinching for survival.  It was obvious his opponent could have mopped the floor with Bill and should have thanks to Bill's irritating bravado.  Bill even had the nerve to be proud about the so-called 'draw' he earned.

I wonder what demographic the History Channel is trying to appeal to.  Am I the only person who wishes Bill would go back to football?


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 4, 2007)

I like the show but I do think Bill Duff is kinda out of his element on the show.

An hour length show every week on a different MA would probably not get the ratings that this show receives.  I think it has to do with someone coming in from scratch and learning some and going to apply it against a master is what is the most appealing part.  Almost like a reality show than a documentary.

I do see why they picked Bill and the other guy though.  When you get guys the little to no MA background they have a open opinion about everything and not closed off as maybe a MA with 5 years experience.  It is theat "greeness" with them that makes it better. 2 American with little to no MA training go around the world to learn different MA is easier to sell than 2 well known and accomplished MA go around the world to learn other MA.  The average joe who knows nothing about MA can then watch themselves in the 2 hosts and wonder how they would fare in the same thing as opposed to joe watching to masters.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 4, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> I like the show but I do think Bill Duff is kinda out of his element on the show.
> 
> An hour length show every week on a different MA would probably not get the ratings that this show receives. I think it has to do with someone coming in from scratch and learning some and going to apply it against a master is what is the most appealing part. Almost like a reality show than a documentary.
> 
> I do see why they picked Bill and the other guy though. When you get guys the little to no MA background they have a open opinion about everything and not closed off as maybe a MA with 5 years experience. It is theat "greeness" with them that makes it better. 2 American with little to no MA training go around the world to learn different MA is easier to sell than 2 well known and accomplished MA go around the world to learn other MA. The average joe who knows nothing about MA can then watch themselves in the 2 hosts and wonder how they would fare in the same thing as opposed to joe watching to masters.


 

I think you may have a point here and that may have been what the producers were looking for.  Both of the hosts are very green with their martial arts training and it shows.  So maybe that is the appeal of it to the masses while those of us with more training probably want a little more.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 4, 2007)

Overall, I love the show.
Look at the karate episode in general.  I have been training in karate for 16+ years and have always been dissapointed with the way that the media has potrayed karate.  It has always been full of the Daniel-san wax on wax off crane jokes, making us karate guys look like we can't hold our own.  Almost all internet sites say that it is a disgrace of a martial art and that karate practitioners could never hold their own in a fight and in general are wimpy.

Last night's episode (which will replay Sunday night after the escrima episode) showed those karate guys to be tough sons of guns who could all but punch through brick walls.

It was nice to see karate potrayed that way for the first time.

AoG


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 4, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Overall, I love the show.
> Look at the karate episode in general. I have been training in karate for 16+ years and have always been dissapointed with the way that the media has potrayed karate. It has always been full of the Daniel-san wax on wax off crane jokes, making us karate guys look like we can't hold our own. Almost all internet sites say that it is a disgrace of a martial art and that karate practitioners could never hold their own in a fight and in general are wimpy.


 
I won't lie...I see Karate guy's that way too.  I guess with all the movies and over saturation of it, I can't help it.  The episode showed me a lot of stuff I never knew and I have to admit I was very impressed.  It helped stop some of the predjudice I have towards it.  Nice to see it shown in apositive light and get to the roots of it to learn more about it.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 4, 2007)

If the show sparks an interest in anyone for the MA that otherwise would not have any interest in it at all it's a good thing.  Having two guys there that really (did I say really?) don't seem to know what they're doing may be just what is needed for someone who's been sitting on the couch for years to look at and say "What the heck, maybe I can do that".  Those of us who train will always want more from a show that, when you get right down to it, isn't geared for us at all.  I didn't see aikido on the schedule at all...it would be a very boring finale after all.  And I'd love to see an in depth documentary on my art.  For those who have only seen MA in the theater I think the series is a great thing.  I'll keep watching regardless of how annoying the hosts can be at times.


----------



## Empty Hands (Aug 4, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Last night's episode (which will replay Sunday night after the escrima episode) showed those karate guys to be tough sons of guns who could all but punch through brick walls.



No kidding!  The demonstrations where the sensei broke a baseball bat with a wrist strike and did board breaking with his fingers were pretty remarkable.  Not to mention the other sensei who liked to pound boulders with his fists for fun.  Overall I think such training isn't really worth it, but those guys sure made it look good.

What I wasn't so impressed with was the "Dim Mak" style vital points striking demo.  I know for a fact that the "heart stopper" chest strike will only very rarely work - more of a fluke, and certainly not reliably repeatable.  Also, maybe I just don't know that much about the style, but the kumite demonstrations were not impressive to me.  I saw very little grace and skill, and a lot of pounding.  I know hand strikes to the head weren't allowed, but the low, negligent guards just drove me nuts.


----------



## stoneheart (Aug 4, 2007)

> I won't lie...I see Karate guy's that way too. I guess with all the movies and over saturation of it, I can't help it. The episode showed me a lot of stuff I never knew and I have to admit I was very impressed. It helped stop some of the predjudice I have towards it. Nice to see it shown in apositive light and get to the roots of it to learn more about it.



Huh?  Karate is one of the antecedents of taekwondo.   Isn't that sort of like saying your dad's genes are bad?

Back to topic at hand...I agree the show has to be made to appeal to a broad audience...maybe I just expect too much.  I still will watch the show since it's a great attempt to make the martial arts accessible to Joe Blow.  I guess you can't have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## stoneheart (Aug 4, 2007)

> Also, maybe I just don't know that much about the style, but the kumite demonstrations were not impressive to me. I saw very little grace and skill, and a lot of pounding. I know hand strikes to the head weren't allowed, but the low, negligent guards just drove me nuts.



They dumbed it down so Bill Duff wouldn't have to be scraped off the mat.  Go watch some Kyokushin videos on Youtube for a better idea of what the sport is.  Lots of sweeps and crushing kicks are used by the better fighters.  It's not all punching to the chest and low leg kicks.


----------



## twendkata71 (Aug 4, 2007)

I liked the show, but the kumite demonstration was sad. The there are segments that were cut from the show. I guess they had a segment on Kobudo, but it was cut, probably because of time issues. 
I would like to hear from some of our Kyokushinkai member to see what they think of the "Okinawan Kyokushinkai" pracitioners.  They didn't seem to have the technique that most of the Kyokushinkai people I have met have.


----------



## kingkong89 (Aug 4, 2007)

i agree the host were picked due to their stature one small and one big, and also agree on the learning aspect have them go to short siminars and then put them against people like some of us that has been doing the art for over a decade, and i also know both the hosts techs are very sloppy. but i guess everyone is entitled to their on opinions


----------



## chinto (Aug 5, 2007)

stoneheart said:


> I've watched all three of the shows in the Human Weapon series thus far, and unfortunately the karate episode was the weakest up to this point. The show's producers picked some luminaries such as Shinjo Sensei from Uechi-ryu and Higaonna Sensei from Goju-ryu, but I really found the show's hosts annoying me more and more.
> 
> Why can't they make the series just about the martial arts? It's very contrived to send Jason and Bill through a series of 1 day seminars learning various techniques and training drills before an anticlimatic exhibition with a champion of some type. For this karate show, Bill faced a Kyokushin fighter, and the 'fight' was a total disgrace. Bill managed to foul his opponent with a punch to the jaw before running out of gas and clinching for survival. It was obvious his opponent could have mopped the floor with Bill and should have thanks to Bill's irritating bravado. Bill even had the nerve to be proud about the so-called 'draw' he earned.
> 
> I wonder what demographic the History Channel is trying to appeal to. Am I the only person who wishes Bill would go back to football?


 

I have watched all 3 episodes myself. I absolutly hate the two "hosts" attitueds away from the instructors! and I find that the Karate episode was by far the worst I have seen so far. I was hoping that it would be getting better as it could stand improvement. but, insted it seems to be becomeing more and more ego driven and really loosing ground as far as I am conserned. ..I have not decided if I will even bother to watch any of the next episodes.  
I think that that black belt could have finished that pretty quickly, but more importantly I found that their attitude and behaveure is just a major turn off.


----------



## Jose Garrido (Aug 5, 2007)

I am also displeased with the two hosts. 

But let's look at some good things about the series. I found out some stuff about the history of Mauy Tai that I did not know and the Karate-ka that were shown were great masters of their art. I found the Escrima episode quite interesting.

So I plan on continuing to watch the show, learn and enjoy watching the true masters teach their art in their dojos ot training grounds and then laugh at the the two guys as they think that they are truly learning the arts and are really able to fight against their opponents.

I know that it isn't something like "BUDO, the art of Killing", but IMHO it beats anything else that is out there on TV on Friday nights.

Jose Garrido


----------



## kingkong89 (Aug 5, 2007)

sure you learn thigns but what they are saying is the dissagree with the attitudes of the host, like when one says he can truely fell the way the practicioners of the art feel when they only have to do it for a week.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 5, 2007)

True, but to the beginnners mind they may very well feel as if they "get it".  We've all had those moments early in training where we felt like we knew all there was to know only to have our butts handed to us in the next five minutes.  What I feel should be taken away from the show is the information on different arts that you may not have had before watching the show.  View the hosts as being simply a slight annoyance along the path to knowledge.


----------



## Brother John (Aug 5, 2007)

stoneheart said:


> I've watched all three of the shows in the Human Weapon series thus far, and unfortunately the karate episode was the weakest up to this point.  The show's producers picked some luminaries such as Shinjo Sensei from Uechi-ryu and Higaonna Sensei from Goju-ryu, but I really found the show's hosts annoying me more and more.
> 
> Why can't they make the series just about the martial arts?  It's very contrived to send Jason and Bill through a series of 1 day seminars learning various techniques and training drills before an anticlimatic exhibition with a champion of some type.  For this karate show, Bill faced a Kyokushin fighter, and the 'fight' was a total disgrace.   Bill managed to foul his opponent with a punch to the jaw before running out of gas and clinching for survival.  It was obvious his opponent could have mopped the floor with Bill and should have thanks to Bill's irritating bravado.  Bill even had the nerve to be proud about the so-called 'draw' he earned.
> 
> I wonder what demographic the History Channel is trying to appeal to.  Am I the only person who wishes Bill would go back to football?



The premise of the show is RIDICULOUS!!!
Especially to Anyone who understands that the the martial arts, though containing Very useful "technologies"....is greater than the sum of it's parts. That it's about Physical/Technical/Moral and Mental CULTIVATION....over a long-haul process.......that turns out a warrior.
Not a few quickie classes........no matter how good they may be.

Imagine a person going to some GREAT one day workshops on how to be a great surgeon, then they intend to operate on YOU.
any takers?

Your Brother
John


----------



## chinto (Aug 5, 2007)

Brother John said:


> The premise of the show is RIDICULOUS!!!
> Especially to Anyone who understands that the the martial arts, though containing Very useful "technologies"....is greater than the sum of it's parts. That it's about Physical/Technical/Moral and Mental CULTIVATION....over a long-haul process.......that turns out a warrior.
> Not a few quickie classes........no matter how good they may be.
> 
> ...


 

Ya it is, but its a TV show. However, after the lousy quality of the last episode, and it not even begaining to improve their attitued or cover things better..I do not think I will be watching it any more. It had the posibilitity of being something kinda cool, but they have indeed it seems stuck to that rediculious, stupid and ego driven premeis and format ... and so its a compleat failure in my mind.


----------



## Brother John (Aug 5, 2007)

I'd much _MUCH _rather see them do some shows on the RICH *"History" of the martial arts*. Not this crap. 
There's SO SO much you could go into.
The Shaolin Temple.
The Samurai
The Ninja
The Sulsa
The Triad Society of China
The Boxers rebellion
The Feudal era of Japan
the development of Karate as a resistance movement to outside political domination in the RyuKyu Islands....etc.

Then there's different people as well....
Funakoshi
Kano
Ueshiba
Miyagi
Musashi
...the list goes on and on.
They could STILL interview 1st or 2nd gen students of some of them...etc.
How WWII impacted the martial ways of Japan.
How the Korean conflict impacted the martial arts of Korea...
There's SO much left un-done. It's a RICH mine-field of opportunities....if they'd just look.

..anyone got their phone number at the History Channel? HECK..._I'll call'm myself._
(not kidding)
Your Brother
John


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 6, 2007)

I see that as MA many of us will never be happy of what comes on tv about Martial Arts.  No matter who did a show and how they did it no one would be happy.  I think we should accept it for what it is and try to enjoy it.  There are many non MA's in the world who find it interesting.  I think too many people have too high expectations and therefore will only get let down.  Any show putting your art in a "positive" light should be applauded.  

The show gives you a brief view of the style that way you get to learn something and then after it goes off you can read up more online, visit a school, etc.  Yes they are not including ALOT of other MA's but of course if it goes for a second season (which I see happening) they will use those other arts which folks think they should have shown this season (TKD, Ninjitsu, Akido, etc.)

Just think, would you rather have someone visit your school after watching the show and wanted to learn more and understand the art OR someone who watched a movie or saw something silly and would want to learn.

It is nothing different from a Doctor who watches a medical tv show and gates is b/c he feels that they are not showing everything.  Of course you cant please everyone but if it brings u soemone to your school wanting to learn more, I see it as a good thing.

Only so much you can show in a 45 min show (minus the commercials)


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 6, 2007)

stoneheart said:


> Huh? Karate is one of the antecedents of taekwondo. Isn't that sort of like saying your dad's genes are bad?
> 
> Back to topic at hand...I agree the show has to be made to appeal to a broad audience...maybe I just expect too much. I still will watch the show since it's a great attempt to make the martial arts accessible to Joe Blow. I guess you can't have your cake and eat it too.


 
I agree but at the same time it is a different style.  Some things are the same but TKD doesn't have the flat out negative view amongst people as Karate.  That comes from mvoies and everything showcasing Karate while TKD only has a handful.  Media shapes how we see many things and you have to admit the media isn't kind to Karate.

Like I said I didn't have the highest opinion of it but after watching the show I was quite impressed and it gave me some information that I didn't know.


----------



## stoneheart (Aug 6, 2007)

> Some things are the same but TKD doesn't have the flat out negative view amongst people as Karate.



I like TKD and I even teach it, but come on.  Just search on this very site and you'll find plenty of negative opinions about TKD.  TKD like karate or any other MA has its good points and bad points.  It's more than passing silly for a TKDist to look down on karate considering many of their common techniques.



> Like I said I didn't have the highest opinion of it but after watching the show I was quite impressed and it gave me some information that I didn't know.



OK.  I'm glad the show did something positive.


----------



## Brother John (Aug 6, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> I see that as MA many of us will never be happy of what comes on tv about Martial Arts.  No matter who did a show and how they did it no one would be happy.  I think we should accept it for what it is and try to enjoy it.  There are many non MA's in the world who find it interesting.  I think too many people have too high expectations and therefore will only get let down.  Any show putting your art in a "positive" light should be applauded.
> 
> The show gives you a brief view of the style that way you get to learn something and then after it goes off you can read up more online, visit a school, etc.  Yes they are not including ALOT of other MA's but of course if it goes for a second season (which I see happening) they will use those other arts which folks think they should have shown this season (TKD, Ninjitsu, Akido, etc.)
> 
> ...


I understand where you're coming from.
Exposure is exposure, in one sense.
But I have seen several shows on the martial arts that I thought were GREAT.
There was a documentary on the BBC about the martial arts called "The Way of the Warrior"....check U-tube with that title, it's GREAT. There's a few hours worth of installments of it there. It's very in depth and detailed with good interviews and history!!!!
Then the discovery channel did a bit on the science of karate strikes.
it was great....

It can be done! ....and done WAY better than this show has.
But in one sense, hey....you're right.....their showing MA on the tv.
Your Brother
John


----------



## Shotochem (Aug 6, 2007)

So the show had its flaws, it could have been a lot worse.  (they could have let Bill win )

I bet that BB got quite a ribbing from his friends after that show aired.

I prefer a show on Fit TV called "Deadly Arts".  They have this French woman MA going around the world training in various MA and it is more entertaining and shows a better historical and cultural look at the arts.

-Marc-


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 6, 2007)

stoneheart said:


> I've watched all three of the shows in the Human Weapon series thus far, and unfortunately the karate episode was the weakest up to this point. The show's producers picked some luminaries such as Shinjo Sensei from Uechi-ryu and Higaonna Sensei from Goju-ryu, but I really found the show's hosts annoying me more and more.
> 
> Why can't they make the series just about the martial arts? It's very contrived to send Jason and Bill through a series of 1 day seminars learning various techniques and training drills before an anticlimatic exhibition with a champion of some type. For this karate show, Bill faced a Kyokushin fighter, and the 'fight' was a total disgrace. Bill managed to foul his opponent with a punch to the jaw before running out of gas and clinching for survival. It was obvious his opponent could have mopped the floor with Bill and should have thanks to Bill's irritating bravado. Bill even had the nerve to be proud about the so-called 'draw' he earned.
> 
> I wonder what demographic the History Channel is trying to appeal to. Am I the only person who wishes Bill would go back to football?



Sir,

I agree the "Fights" are not worthy of the History Channel. 

I agree the "Hosts" are annoying and lacking in understanding. They try to explain something an instructor says in their own words, and while this helps some understand better, in this case it makes them try to sound like they are more educated than they are and are in the "KNOW". Why can they not just accept what is told them?


----------



## Nomad (Aug 6, 2007)

I find it amusing when make statements that obviously were misinterpreted... last show I swear they said that Higaonna sensei had them start with a technique he invented called mokuso... (ie. the simple meditation at the beginning of class).  I didn't stop laughing for several minutes...

At least they had them wearing white belts throughout.  I also thought the sparring match was a joke... no technique, just pummelling each other in the chest.


----------



## chinto01 (Aug 6, 2007)

The thing I liked most about the karate episode was the pictures from Okinawa. It brought back fond memories of my first trip, and is helping me get pumped for my second trip at the end of the month. The two hosts are annoying and I am glad they are taking some sort of a beating at the end of the show.

In the spirit of bushido!

Rob


----------



## chinto (Aug 6, 2007)

chinto01 said:


> The thing I liked most about the karate episode was the pictures from Okinawa. It brought back fond memories of my first trip, and is helping me get pumped for my second trip at the end of the month. The two hosts are annoying and I am glad they are taking some sort of a beating at the end of the show.
> 
> In the spirit of bushido!
> 
> Rob


 

hay if they do kobujitsu maybe they can get really beaten by say kun ... or better yet kama? or other impliments?  after the show last friday I doubt I will ever watch it again. I sent History channel an email telling them so and why. I think others should do the same.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Aug 6, 2007)

I've enjoyed at least something from each episode.  The excrima episode has been my favorite so far.  I really enjoyed watching the smaller host get beat with a stick and dis-armed twice during the 'match' at the end of the show.  I liked that they visited many schools with many different teaching techniques and styles or the same art.  

I have to agree it could be better but it could also be much, much worse and as far as TV goes today I don't think it's half bad.  Besides it reairs right after my favorite show ICE ROAD TRUCKERS!!!


----------



## chinto (Aug 7, 2007)

INDYFIGHTER said:


> I've enjoyed at least something from each episode. The excrima episode has been my favorite so far. I really enjoyed watching the smaller host get beat with a stick and dis-armed twice during the 'match' at the end of the show. I liked that they visited many schools with many different teaching techniques and styles or the same art.
> 
> I have to agree it could be better but it could also be much, much worse and as far as TV goes today I don't think it's half bad. Besides it reairs right after my favorite show ICE ROAD TRUCKERS!!!


 

ya I guess it could be worse, but it could also be much much much better.  I have to say ice road truckers is not really a favorite of mine. but then I like Dirty Jobs quite a bit myself.... so to each his own.


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Aug 7, 2007)

The hosts are kinda bone-heads, but I like the show its informative.


----------



## Insley Stiles (Aug 8, 2007)

What I feel should be taken away from the show is the information on different arts that you may not have had before watching the show. View the hosts as being simply a slight annoyance along the path to knowledge. (Quote)

Ditto. I think that after watching all 3 shows, in general, I enjoyed it. Yes, the hosts are an annoyance but I have learned something I did not know from each show. That is the fun of it for me. 

Unfortunately, the episode on karate did portray kumite in a bad light. It was emberassing. The other sections though were enjoyable and informative. I hold a nidan in Uechi Ryu and it was great to see it on TV. Shinjo sensei is amazing. I'm told by those I know who have trained with him that he is powerful, fast, and that his technique is flawless.

We as folks who train in and study the arts want more from the show. That is to be expected. The producers job is to make the show appealing to a broader audience than us unfortunately. This very fact causes a natural dicotomy between what we want to see and what they are going to show.

On the whole I look forward to watching on Friday nights.

Regards,
Ins


----------



## Brother John (Aug 8, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Sir,
> 
> I agree the "Fights" are not worthy of the History Channel.
> 
> I agree the "Hosts" are annoying and lacking in understanding. They try to explain something an instructor says in their own words, and while this helps some understand better, in this case it makes them try to sound like they are more educated than they are and are in the "KNOW". Why can they not just accept what is told them?


AGREED!

Especially on the first line.
They are trying to capitalize/piggy-back on the 'ratings' success of MMA events.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 8, 2007)

I've said it before, I'll say it again:

THEY HAVE GOT TO GET RID OF THOSE HOSTS!

Better this show should disappear entirely than continue in its current pathetic state.


----------



## kuntawguro (Aug 8, 2007)

I found the episode with the mud run  of Kali kinda funny. Tuhon Gaje  puts his people thru a bunch of stuff. Wrestling a water buffalo? C'mon. He he
 Some of the stick work was  interesting- I do think they could have done a better job of the whole thing.  Just  think, what would you do if you were in their shoes in front of all those  illuminaries?


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 10, 2007)

ok..ok..

Bill looks WORSE every week....  

I actually feel bad for the guy.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 10, 2007)

I have to agree with most on here. Like the idea of learning the history and training methods of the various arts. Dislike Bill the host. Getting tried of him saying "I am big and strong". Maybe he should add "I move like a slug too".


----------



## seninoniwashi (Aug 11, 2007)

stoneheart said:


> I wonder what demographic the History Channel is trying to appeal to. Am I the only person who wishes Bill would go back to football?


 
I agree stoneheart, I've been following the series for the last 3 weeks - I'm actually waiting for it to come on in the next 50 minutes :ultracool 

I do however think the series is aimed toward Americans with MMA being the only window they have into martial arts  . It's a shallow show for the most part in my opinion but I do enjoy it

I have found myself shaking my head alot at the comments Bill made throughout the last few episodes. I'm surprised he and his partner were accepted into the various training grounds and dojo's they trudged through. Overall though it's interesting - I was very disappointed in the Karate episode. They did a terrible job over generalizing Karate. Gichen Funakoshi wasn't even mentioned once nor any of the other famous pillars of Okinawan karate.


----------



## seninoniwashi (Aug 11, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Last night's episode (which will replay Sunday night after the escrima episode) showed those karate guys to be tough sons of guns who could all but punch through brick walls.
> 
> It was nice to see karate potrayed that way for the first time.
> 
> AoG


 
I was for the most part disappointed in the karate episode - there could have been so much more. I do however agree with being impressed by how hardcore they portrayed it. It was very powerful to see these guys (not the hosts) take full contact body shots and their body's not even rock. Even more impressive, in the end kumite the opponent takes that face shot and is barely even phased. THAT was tough!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 11, 2007)

The savate episode was not that bad and Bill Duff really took some shots in the ring.  Having said that I am not a savate person only experiencing a few Salem Assi seminars back in the day.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 11, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> The savate episode was not that bad and Bill Duff really took some shots in the ring. Having said that I am not a savate person only experiencing a few Salem Assi seminars back in the day.


Yeah, he took some good shots and kept going.  Added a little to his part on the show.  There were a couple comments made during the show that really disappointed me.  1) "It only takes a few *hundred pounds* of pressure to the temple to knock you out."  I'm pretty sure a few hundred pounds would kill you.  2) "It will drive the nose bone up into the brain".  Haven't we already discussed this particular myth ad nauseum on the boards?


----------



## crushing (Aug 11, 2007)

The 'champions' that the hosts are fighting in each episode must be dialing it down some for the benefit of the hosts, right?  I don't think it makes the respective martial arts look very good that someone can come in and train for just a few weeks and then hold their own against these champions.  I'm still watching and enjoying the show, but that part kind of irks me a little.

I'm also surprised by some of the comments by the hosts.  Keep in mind that there is probably a lot more footage and the editors likely take the best stuff.  Imagine what quotes may be on the cutting room floor!


----------



## Brian King (Aug 11, 2007)

> Imagine what quotes may be on the cutting room floor!


 
LOL I hadnt thought of that. I am now thinking that a blooper reel would not only be very entertaining but a hot seller as well.

These segments have different producers and consultants and like many things relating to martial arts system politics did unfortunately get involved. This is why some segments will be better even much better than others. I have heard good things about the Judo and the Sambo segments, but no one really knows until it airs.

Brian King


----------



## seninoniwashi (Aug 11, 2007)

Brian said:


> I have heard good things about the Judo and the Sambo segments, but no one really knows until it airs.
> 
> Brian King


 
Yeah, I'm really excited about the judo episode, I'm hoping it'll be good  ~crosses fingers

I think it will be fun watching Bill's big body get tossed around. Did you see how upset he got when that little savate guy tripped him - he did a good job keeping him composure though afterwards


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 11, 2007)

The Show Must Be Destroyed.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 11, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> The Show Must Be Destroyed.



I hope the show does not destroy the History Channel. I mean at one time there were music channels that played videos, and not they only play reality shows. I even saw where one network launched its' own reality channel. 

Ice Road Truckers which was originally a nice one off by the history channel about the history of the truckers and the road. Now it is also a reality show. I am concerned we (* as in society *) could loose a channel that spreads knowledge for entertainment of the least common denominator. (* My opinion *)


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 11, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> I hope the show does not destroy the History Channel. I mean at one time there were music channels that played videos, and not they only play reality shows. I even saw where one network launched its' own reality channel.
> 
> Ice Road Truckers which was originally a nice one off by the history channel about the history of the truckers and the road. Now it is also a reality show. I am concerned we (* as in society *) could loose a channel that spreads knowledge for entertainment of the least common denominator. (* My opinion *)


 
And that is one of the main reasons WHY The Show Must Be Destroyed.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 11, 2007)

The Rep Gnomes forbid me from buffing *Letch* a little for his  earlier Post#15 so here's a public commendation instead :rei:.

I dimly recall in my empty-hand days having just such a high opinion of my skill level at a very early stage in my training .  

I think it's because the opening parts of training are all about getting some of the gross physical moves learned correctly, so you feel like you've made huge strides in a short time and don't realise that, like an iceberg, most of what there is to learn you haven't seen yet .


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 11, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> I hope the show does not destroy the History Channel. I mean at one time there were music channels that played videos, and not they only play reality shows. I even saw where one network launched its' own reality channel.
> 
> Ice Road Truckers which was originally a nice one off by the history channel about the history of the truckers and the road. Now it is also a reality show. I am concerned we (* as in society *) could loose a channel that spreads knowledge for entertainment of the least common denominator. (* My opinion *)


 
Rich this is always something to be concerned about!  Personally I would like to see a show done on a Martial System ie. Balintawak, etc.  Where they just interview the Senior Teachers and then let them do their thing.  Without a host trying to act cool, touch, flashy, etc.  That is what I like to see.


----------



## chinto (Aug 12, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Rich this is always something to be concerned about! Personally I would like to see a show done on a Martial System ie. Balintawak, etc. Where they just interview the Senior Teachers and then let them do their thing. Without a host trying to act cool, touch, flashy, etc. That is what I like to see.


 

that would be an improvement that is for sure.


----------



## kingkong89 (Aug 20, 2007)

i watched a repeat episode last night on escrima and the hosts were saying that they understand the techn iuqe when it was sloppy and the did not know the bunki and meanings of the techniuqe to the fullest


----------



## Bumblebee (Aug 20, 2007)

I think this show is great.  The only thing that I don't really care for is the fights at the end.  Everyone that I talked to hates the fights at the end.  I think the part of the show that really shines is the history and breakdown of certain techniques within the martial art.  This show must be destroyed?  C'mon at least it's not American Idol, now THAT's a show that needs to be destroyed.  I don't think that this show will destroy the History Channel, if anything I find Human Weapon a fine addition to their lineup of shows.  I hope the show succeeds.


----------



## chinto (Aug 20, 2007)

Bumblebee said:


> I think this show is great. The only thing that I don't really care for is the fights at the end. Everyone that I talked to hates the fights at the end. I think the part of the show that really shines is the history and breakdown of certain techniques within the martial art. This show must be destroyed? C'mon at least it's not American Idol, now THAT's a show that needs to be destroyed. I don't think that this show will destroy the History Channel, if anything I find Human Weapon a fine addition to their lineup of shows. I hope the show succeeds.


 

well it is a step above amarican idol.... 
The fight has to go.. no question.. and well the hosts or their egos need to go too.. that is the minumum to really give the show a chance of becomeing the quality the history channel has traditionaly had.


----------



## chinto (Aug 31, 2007)

well just did happen to see an add on history chanal, they say they will be looking at Krav Maga.. be interesting to see how they aproch what is basicly a "troop style" in that it was developed and intended to be tought quickly to conscripts and police to give them a chance in hand to hand combat on the battlefeild and or street in a minumum of time...


----------



## Drac (Aug 31, 2007)

crushing said:


> The 'champions' that the hosts are fighting in each episode must be dialing it down some for the benefit of the hosts, right?


 
That is my thinking as well...There wouldn't be much of a show if the Champions fought at full power...


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 31, 2007)

The Pankration episode is terrible I think.  I can't be sure because I fell asleep after the part where they were talking about reviving the lost art from looking at pictures on pottery, and discussing the "battlefield precursor art" puh-lease.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 31, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> The Pankration episode is terrible I think.  I can't be sure because I fell asleep after the part where they were talking about reviving the lost art from looking at pictures on pottery, and discussing the "battlefield precursor art" puh-lease.


Yeah...  I'm tired of all the "reviving" crap.

Modern Pancration was reinvented, combining wrestling, Judo, Boxing or Kickboxing, and some form of Karate or TKD.  (Anyone else notice that the "pancration champion's" gym was a Tang Soo Do school?)  No problem with that...  but it's not "revived."  It's recreated.  Admit it, and be done with it.


----------



## ppko (Aug 31, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> Yeah... I'm tired of all the "reviving" crap.
> 
> Modern Pancration was reinvented, combining wrestling, Judo, Boxing or Kickboxing, and some form of Karate or TKD. (Anyone else notice that the "pancration champion's" gym was a Tang Soo Do school?) No problem with that... but it's not "revived." It's recreated. Admit it, and be done with it.


Great point I also had some issues with the way they prestented modern pankration.  I think another problem with this show is the lack of factual knowledge they are presenting.  I think that sometimes rather than do any research they just take whomevers word for it


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 31, 2007)

I wonder which ATA school they will choose to shoot the Krav Maga episode LOL


----------



## Kosho Gakkusei (Aug 31, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> I wonder which ATA school they will choose to shoot the Krav Maga episode LOL


 
:lfao::roflmao:


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Aug 31, 2007)

On in Israel apparently. Good episode. What I loved was with all the MMA chest thumping, when faced with an attacker with a knife and intent to kill, his years of training were useless. Sad day for what many belive is the "Ultimate Martial Art" Good ep all around.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 31, 2007)

Hollywood1340 said:


> On in Israel apparently. Good episode. What I loved was with all the MMA chest thumping, when faced with an attacker with a knife and intent to kill, his years of training were useless. Sad day for what many belive is the "Ultimate Martial Art" Good ep all around.


I think this one was the best one so far.  Both guys were out of their element and it showed and they knew it.  You could see it in their faces when they picked up the M4 and put on the gear.  This time around I think they both realized that there is more going on in the world than just tv shows and mma fights.


----------



## chinto (Sep 1, 2007)

Hollywood1340 said:


> On in Israel apparently. Good episode. What I loved was with all the MMA chest thumping, when faced with an attacker with a knife and intent to kill, his years of training were useless. Sad day for what many belive is the "Ultimate Martial Art" Good ep all around.


 
yep, that is indeed where they did film it.  I was suprised at how well they did show it is a basic "troop style" made up of a limited number of techniques and desinged to make up for that with pure agression and hope.  they have included some of the basic bayonet drill techniques as you saw with the M4 ... and the knife stuff was not bad really.

it is not really intended to take on a skilled marital artist but the street thug and terrorist and conscript soldier who is not really that well trained in unarmed combat compared to a marital artist ( this does assume that we are talking about a marital artist that trains for self defence and combat and not some MMA match kind of thing or point turnement.)

yep, most of the cage fighter/UFC types train for a very spacific thing, and even that guy admitted it .. much to my suprise!  I think all the "UFC is the ultimate art and style" clowns should perhaps consider what that host found out about rules and reffs and things verses survival.


----------



## chinto (Sep 1, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> I think this one was the best one so far. Both guys were out of their element and it showed and they knew it. You could see it in their faces when they picked up the M4 and put on the gear. This time around I think they both realized that there is more going on in the world than just tv shows and mma fights.


 
ya they got a bit of an education.  I think most of your traditional arts will do just as well as any Krav man in that situation if he trains well and properly.. better in fact agenst a trained martial artist as Krav is not really designed with that kind of attacker in mind... on the other hand most trained martial artists are not out on the street attacking people..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 1, 2007)

This was the best episode by far.  No silly fight at the end just good training and concentrating on learning by the hosts.  Krav Maga (which I enjoy when I get the chance) has a lot to offer.  Hopefully the producers get some positive response from this show and future shows take a similar format.


----------



## chinto (Sep 1, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> This was the best episode by far. No silly fight at the end just good training and concentrating on learning by the hosts. Krav Maga (which I enjoy when I get the chance) has a lot to offer. Hopefully the producers get some positive response from this show and future shows take a similar format.


 

yep I did like the no silly "fight" at the end..  like you said just more training... would like to see them loose the silly 'fight' thing at the end myself.


----------

